# Maui restaurant suggestions for 10th anniversary



## Denise L (Sep 10, 2007)

Finally! Our trip is less than two months away. Now I can finally get excited about it  !

I'd like to go out to dinner for our anniversary...but we will be bringing the kids, 5 & 8. Does anyone have any recommendations for a kid-friendly place with some ambience? We will be staying at the Westin Ka'anapali, so probably won't be up for driving to the Kihei/Wailea/Makena area. We used to go to the really nice restaurant at the Grand Wailea, so the kids could look at the fish, etc., but that will be too far to drive. 

We could get the Nanny Connection to stay with the kids, but that will cost a lot for a night out. We'd be better off having someone come and cook for us  . Anyhow, if anyone has any suggestions, let us know. I love seafood and my DH loves filet mignon. Kids like chicken fingers, cheeseburgers, hot dogs, chips, salsa, pizza.


----------



## philemer (Sep 10, 2007)

What's the most you want to spend for the four of you? Kid's would like Bubba Gumps and Kimos.

Phil


----------



## Denise L (Sep 10, 2007)

I hadn't thought about budget. Figure $40 each adult, $20 each child, so $120? Is that too cheap? We never go out anymore....


----------



## philemer (Sep 10, 2007)

Lots of choices in that price range.  See http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g60634-Lahaina_Maui_Hawaii.html and also do a search on this forum. Besides the two I mentioned above I'd add Lahaina Fish Co. Tell the bartender, Gloria, that Phil sent you.  All three have ocean views.

Phil


----------



## Luanne (Sep 10, 2007)

Our favorite in Lahaina is Kimo's.  Go early and ask to sit as close to the railing as possible.


----------



## kapear (Sep 10, 2007)

Another vote for Kimo's. We've taken our kids there more than once. I think one of our kiddos was as young as 18 mos. and did great. We tend to go early and have ended up with a great table. 

We've also doneas Kimo's the Hula Grill with the kids. The food is not as good in my opinion but they did well being outdoors. There is a grassy area next to the dining area where the kids were able to stretch their legs.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll check out the online menus for these places. Ocean view, most definitely, will be required. I looked up the recipe for Kimo's Hula Pie. Is this really all it is? Cool Whip?!

_Kimo's Hula Pie

1 (9-inch) chocolate cookie crumb crust
1 quart macadamia nut ice cream, softened
1 (12 ounce) jar hot fudge ice cream topping
1 (8 ounce) container Cool Whip®
1 (3 ounce) jar macadamia nuts, chopped

Fill pie crust with ice cream and re-freeze until firm. To serve, top with fudge, cool whip and sprinkle with nuts._


----------



## mepiccolo (Sep 11, 2007)

Another vote for Kimo's.  But make sure you make a reservation and the nicest time to be there is at sunset on the patio.  My husband and I always make our reservation at least one month out and we always get a nice table by the water.  If you are celebrating a birthday (or anniversary) they do a little special treat for you.  Their filet mignon is phenominal (that's what I always get), the service is excellent and there are always families there so it is kid friendly. If you make a reservation for sunset on the patio (the nicest place to sit right by the water) be forewarned that even with a reservation you may still wait 1/2 hour to sit down.  

Kimo's has another restaurant here in Huntington Beach (which goes by a different name which at the moment eludes me), right by the pier which is also excellent, always a wait, but worth it.

The Hula Pie is really, really good but I wouldn't say the best dessert I've ever had (but my boss would argue with me on that point)


----------



## LisaH (Sep 11, 2007)

I love the the restaurant at Napili Kai Resort. There is also a show (once a week?) at night by all the local kids. Food is excellent, and the view of Napili Bay is wonderful as well. I haven't been there for a few years so I am not sure about the price.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 11, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Finally! Our trip is less than two months away. Now I can finally get excited about it  !
> 
> I'd like to go out to dinner for our anniversary...
> We could get the Nanny Connection to stay with the kids, but that will cost a lot for a night out....


For a tenth, we'd go with the nanny and a less expensive dinner to balance if necessary. An outing and lunch alone followed by dinner out with the kids may be another option that may also work.

[SIZE=-1]Leilani's and Hula Grill may be worth considering. 
We also like Lahaina Fish Company up the street from Kimo's.
Kobe was also nice and has early bird specials, but has no view.
[/SIZE]


----------



## MON2REY (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.mauihawaii.org/restaurants/canoes.htm 

We enjoy Canoes in Lahaina.  It was formally a Chart House.  This website gives some info on Canoes as well as other maui restaurants.


----------



## sdtugger (Sep 11, 2007)

Kimos is part of the same chain as Leilanis and Hula Grill.  Our favorite is Leilanis in Whalers Village in Kaanapali.  That's a bit closer to your timeshare too.  Hula pie is a big reason that we keep going back.  But, we also really like the filet.  In fact, we have a new tradition (for the last four years) of having thanksgiving dinner Hawaii style (filet and lobster tail) at Leilanis!

One or two funny quirks:

1.  Although Hula Grill is part of the chain, they DON'T serve Hula pie!!!  (We've had Hula pie in Kauai, Oahu, and Del Mar--in addition to Leilanis, but not Hula Grill . . . ).

2.  The fish dishes at all of the Hawaii restaurants in this chain are typically more expensive than the beef or other meat dishes.  So, we eat our fish elsewhere and love the beef, etc.

Have fun!  We'll be there a few weeks after you for thanksgiving again!


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd take the kids and go to Kimo's!! When I was staying at the Westin last spring, they made a reservation for us and we had a great ocean view table!!

Let the kids be part of the celebration! We took ours on an Anniversary cruise and it was a great time for everyone!


----------



## kapear (Sep 11, 2007)

mepiccolo said:


> Kimo's has another restaurant here in Huntington Beach (which goes by a different name which at the moment eludes me), right by the pier which is also excellent, always a wait, but worth it.
> 
> The Hula Pie is really, really good but I wouldn't say the best dessert I've ever had (but my boss would argue with me on that point)




Duke's is the name of the restaurant in HB . It is the same spot that was once home to Maxwell's by the Sea.


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 11, 2007)

My sons took me to Canoes in Lahaina for Father's Day, and we really enjoyed it.  

Marty


----------



## hotmike98 (Sep 11, 2007)

The name of the restaurant at the Napili Kai is the Sea House, which would get my vote.  If you want to linger over coffee and after dinner drinks, the kids can walk on the beach.  The food is excellent, and, for Hawaii, not outrageous, and it's not that far from the Westin

The chain that includes Kimo's, Lelani's and the Hula Grill has several California restaurant; in the one in Huntington Beach is called Duke's and there is one in Del Mar (can't recall the name--I think it is Jake's).  On Maui, they also used to own the Grill and Bar, which I believe is now called Jameson's, located on the golf course (Bay or Ridge course, not the Plantation Course) at Kapalua.  Reservations are a must at any of these restaurants.  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes the Napili Kai restaurant is called Seahouse :whoopie: They also have a very kids friendly menu.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 12, 2007)

I am really hungry just thinking about all the nice restaurants that I *wish* we could try out.  I was thinking maybe we'd make two reservations for two different nights, and see how the first one went....and then cancel or keep the second one depending on the first one .  Well, I also need to come up with some money, too.

The Nanny Connection used to be about $14/hour, minimum 3 hours. I'm not sure if the prices have increased, and I think they charge additional for a second child.  So if it was $16/hour plus tip, we'd be at $53 for the babysitter. I was thinking that we might as well feed the kids for that price, but who knows.

Has anyone ever eaten at Aloha Mixed Plate on Front Street? I know it's not anniversary material, but maybe for take-out some night, or for a quick lunch?  My friend and WKORV-N owner recommended it.


----------



## philemer (Sep 12, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Has anyone ever eaten at Aloha Mixed Plate on Front Street? I know it's not anniversary material, but maybe for take-out some night, or for a quick lunch?  My friend and WKORV-N owner recommended it.



Aloha MP is good. More of a lunch place. Not sure if they are open at night.


----------



## sdtugger (Sep 12, 2007)

philemer said:


> Aloha MP is good. More of a lunch place. Not sure if they are open at night.



Aloha Mixed Plate is one of our favorite places for a very casual dinner that is easy on the pocket book and easy to do with kids.  It is right on the beach next to the Luau and they share some facilities so you see people dressed in costume walking back and forth in front of the beach and you hear all of the music (this is at night of course).  All seating is outside but most with umbrellas.  The food is cheap, but good.  We love the soyu chicken and the Kalbi (sp?) ribs.  The service is typically nighttime surfer dude needs to pay for board wax for tomorrow.  So, prepare to enjoy the surroundings for a while . . . .

Someone referred us there a few years back and we would never have gone there and stayed without a referral.  But, we often hit AMP 2-3 times during the week (sometimes for take out).


----------



## winger (Sep 12, 2007)

Denise, first happy 10th!!! I know you've been counting down the months!  We are in the same 'shoes' as you, 10th coming up in 2008 and two kids. We are ending up in Newport with neighbors (ex) who are also on their 10th with two (actually three by then)!

We have NEVER gotten a sitter - cost is big factor for two (the minimum 3 hrs is normal) younsters, but we also love to celebrate with our little guys.  They bring so much joy to our relationship and cannot think of leaving them with someone when we are out celebrating something, even an anniversary!

Anyways, try the folks at the Westin, I am sure they would also have choices for you.  I normally call ahead to the hotel's concierge before trips to get ideas.

Enjoy!


----------



## Hoc (Sep 12, 2007)

Mama's Fish House, hands down.  It's the best restaurant on the island, and it's right on the beach, so you can take a walk down the beach when you are done.  I've eaten at a lot of the other top restaurants, and, frankly, in terms of food quality, they just don't compare.  The setting of Mama's is also very Hawaiian.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 12, 2007)

Hoc said:


> Mama's Fish House, hands down.  It's the best restaurant on the island, and it's right on the beach, so you can take a walk down the beach when you are done.  I've eaten at a lot of the other top restaurants, and, frankly, in terms of food quality, they just don't compare.  The setting of Mama's is also very Hawaiian.




I agree this is a wonderful restaurant, just right for a special occasion.  And I would have recommended it, but...................Denise said they were looking for something "kid friendly" for the entire family.


----------



## Denise L (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome suggestions  !

Does anyone remember A Pacific Cafe in Kihei (I think that was the name)? We used to enjoy going there. They closed down years ago. Has anyone found a restaurant in Maui that is similar?


----------



## MikeM132 (Sep 13, 2007)

Kimo's. My little picture was taken there on our 25th Anniv. in 2006.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Sep 13, 2007)

We love dinners at Leilani's and also Seawatch.


----------



## pittle (Sep 14, 2007)

I vote for Mama's Fish House too.  It is pretty far away - near Kihue.  The kids would live seeing the sailboarders.  Food is the best on the island.  You can do a late lunch / early dinner there.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, yes - I would vote for Mama's - one of our "must have meals" while on Maui.  Unfortunately - not on the budget mentioned though!!  You could pack up a great picnic dinner, have appetizers at Mama's and then take your picnic outside and watch the windsurfers with the kids up the road...


----------



## Denise L (Nov 2, 2007)

*Thanks for all the great ideas!*

Wow, we leave in a few days  . I am going to write up all your recommendations and try to get out at least twice for a nice dinner. We'll see how the kids do.

Now I'm making a grocery list in my head...tequila, champagne, wine...

Rereading this thread has made me really hungry, too  !


----------



## TravelSFO (Nov 2, 2007)

How about Roy's?  They have a prix fix menu that could keep you within budget and while we haven't taken kids to the Roy's on Maui, we have had kids at the location in San Francisco and they are VERY kid friendly here.

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## daventrina (Nov 4, 2007)

TravelSFO said:


> How about Roy's?


No view...
 Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks!  We're finally almost ready to go!

Accuweather says "humid with drenching rain" for tomorrow. How accurate is accuweather  ?!


----------



## LisaH (Nov 4, 2007)

Denise L said:


> Thanks!  We're finally almost ready to go!
> 
> Accuweather says "humid with drenching rain" for tomorrow. How accurate is accuweather  ?!



Not very! You are leaving so soon? I thought you would be there for Thanksgiving...Have a great trip! I have to wait until next Feb


----------



## pacheco18 (Nov 6, 2007)

I vote for David Paul's Lahaina Grill which I think is the best restauant in Lahaina.

It's not cheap but the value is there, but I bet they have a children's menu.
The food is wonderful by any standard.

Mama's is very special -- a little more of a drive -- and REALLY expensive - even for lunch.


----------

